# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Bm ads manager accounts daily budget of 5k and 10k daily

## RykerWood

I have 22 account available but will have more soon


All accounts are verified
We have from USA and UK and FR

https://i.ibb.co/HHd3c71/5k.png

https://i.ibb.co/Bfx5yY5/10k.png


Price: $120 for 5k daily limit

Price: $180 for 10k daily limit

Instant Delivery After Purchase.
24×7 Customers Support.
Refund Available for 2 Weeks.
Accessible from any country.
All accounts are manually created & full fresh.
Good Quality accounts.


BUY NOW:
(Skype) Contact me
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

Email: [email protected]

----------


## RykerWood

Still available

(Skype) Contact me
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

----------

